# I wonder how serious this is



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I can't remember who it was on this form who said Obama is going to get us into a revolution. Everyone got on his case because they thought he was nuts, but it looks like some are ready for it now.

I remember those Montana Freemen putting up a stink a few years ago, not to mention the Posse Comitatus here in North Dakota. With all the new regulations on top of the ones some people hate already it could get hairy for law enforcement. Especially federal law enforcement. To bad the guys in the field have to take the heat for the idiots in Washington. They are caught between the radical idiots in the countryside and the radical idiots in Washington.

Lately I have been hearing a lot of complaining about regulations right here in North Dakota. I hope I don't need a bullet proof vest just because I worked for the government six years ago. There are some out there with that hillbilly feud mentality that carry a grudge for generations. You fellows on the political form know me, but ------------I keep remembering that old country song about the guy always being in a place where people didn't like who he worked for. When asked what he did he always said "I'm a logger".



> FBI warns of threat from anti-government extremists
> 
> By Patrick Temple-West
> WASHINGTON | Mon Feb 6, 2012 7:21pm EST
> ...


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

If the Timothy McVeigh bombing hadn't happened,,,guess I'd be more concerned about home grown Muslim terrorism.
Actually still am.
I really don't think these "sovereign citizens," are in response to Obama.
More likely they feed off the fact that whatever power shift occurs on the Federal level,,,it still remains a corrupt
broken institution. Like they say,,,things change in Washington yet remain the same.


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

Assuming he can be gotten rid of in the November elections ... I'll feel at least a tiny bit better about things.

His open distaste for the Constitution is a scary thing indeed.


----------



## shaug (Mar 28, 2011)

Plainsman wrote,



> I hope I don't need a bullet proof vest just because I worked for the government six years ago.


Plainsman, I don't believe you need a bullet proof vest. However, you could use a bit and a bridle.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

shaug said:


> Plainsman wrote,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your on the wrong form for that comment. This is more serious. None of the nana nana third grade crap. I presented it in different context in the hot topics. Over here it is more political. Do you have an idea of how current administration leads to this radicalism? Perhaps it's society itself degrading. Are these radicals responding to the social degradation, or part of the degradation. I have noticed the splintering affect and it's sort of a tribal mentality from those being dragged into -------what--------civilization, corrupt government, etc.?


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

Barack is *Chicago political hack *(the filthiest of all politicians) that became a president. 
Is he polarizing,,"splintering",,,sure, but anti-government radicals, left or right, are always going to be here. 
Until we clean up the cesspool which is Washington *(that will never happen)*, I wouldn't worry about it.


----------

